# 03 spec v



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/102795 here r a few pix for now im might add more soon


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i always liked silver spec v's


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i always liked silver spec v's *


thanx ur car is hott!!!!!! nice rims....my kinda taste


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nypdgirl said:


> *thanx ur car is hott!!!!!! nice rims....my kinda taste *


thank u


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

ImportCarTuner said:


> *Looks great :thumbup: *



thanx..................... y did u get rid of it?????


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm....that car looks kinda familiar.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Yeaa...that car does look familiar.


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

andre said:


> *Hmmm....that car looks kinda familiar.  *



hey u whats up man....how long u stay @ the show on sun


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

All day....even into the night when we went to the guy's house.  Cool people to hang with....feel like family.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Looking good...any mod on the inside?


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> *Looking good...any mod on the inside? *



nice man i like!! well i just got my kenwood 911 dvd/montior...just really goin for show im doing a custom system(more pix on the way)............


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

interested in body kit by chance?


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *interested in body kit by chance? *


depends...ive seen such hot ones on my car!! if the price is right then yesss


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Eshei, you dirty vulture.

j/k man


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nypdgirl said:


> *depends...ive seen such hot ones on my car!! if the price is right then yesss *


VIS octane is im selling at a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## nypdgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=400315&page=3

some more pix from today!!! 
thanx for the link for the body kit looks hott..............


----------

